

ICANN had no idea IANA rejection was coming - narsil
http://news.dot-nxt.com/2012/03/10/icann-no-idea-icann-rejection

======
maaku
Of course ICANN had no idea--that's how government procurement works. Under
its own rules the U.S. government had to tell the public first and then the
proposing companies.. which is rather backwards, but that's the way it goes in
government.

------
calloc
So ... does this mean other outside companies can bid on this new process and
maybe we will see IANA managed by someone completely separate from ICANN?

~~~
maaku
Yes, but that was already the case. IANA management was up for rebid. This
article is about the fact that ALL proposals (including ICANN's) were
disqualified for one reason or another, so the process will have to start
over.

